# My theory of why masturbation lowers confidence, and how often you should do it



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

THIS APPLIES TO MALES ONLY

There is definitely a connection between how long ago you masturbated, and your confidence. I rarely masturbate because I believe it is dirty and unnatural. But when I do, the first and second days after masturbating, I am awfully shy and asexual. 3-5 day I'm starting to yell things out in class, 7th day I am a completely different person from the 1st day.:boogie I can talk to females much more easily. After that it slowly goes down to day 1 levels. Obviously this is all caused by changing levels of testosterone. Testosterone makes you horny, and motivates you to talk, to females and males.

When you masturbate every day, your testosterone will always be drained. If you abstain, your testosterone slowly goes up from 1-6 days, spikes at 150% normal levels on day 7, and starts going down to day 1 levels. Here is a graph from a study to prove I am not talking out of my ***:









You might be thinking "Why would your body reduce testosterone? Isn't more procreation always better?". But your body doesn't want to waste resources on building muscle and making you more handsome if you are already successful with the females. 
Your brain goes "Oh this is sooo great, we are procreating nonstop here, no need to do anything because i'm already perfect, might as well just slack off on dat muscle growth and testosterone production. Let's go sleep and be lazy, my buddy pituitary gland."

But what if you stop masturbation for a week? On days 1-3, your brain is going "Hmmm, this is strange. No coitus in a few days. Oh well, I'm sure it'll happen again soon." Day 7: "OH CRAP OH CRAP THIS IS HORRIBLE, WE HAVEN'T PASSED ON YOUR GENES IN FOREVER, WE GOTTA PUMP UP THAT TESTOSTERONE AND MAKE YOUR MUSCLES HUGE AND MAKE YOUR FACE HANDSOME IF WE'RE GONNA PASS ON OUR DNA AGAIN! OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD. TESTES, GET BACK TO WORK!"

All of that extra testosterone will give you the intense urge to actually go talk to that female that keeps staring and smiling at you in class. The best frequency of masturbation is every 8 days, because once you go longer than that, your brain will lose faith and stop trying. You need to remind your testicles that even though you aren't "having sex" a lot, you still are doing it once in a while. The excess testosterone will make your muscles grow, will grow your facial bones and burn off facial fat, and most importantly, make you confident. This isn't just about girls, it's about a temporary fix for your shyness.

If you are convinced, I challenge you to go 8 days without masturbating, and see if you are more risk taking for that time period. Don't waste your willpower on anything else, if it's that hard for you.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool theory

Now it's time to test it


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

I already tested it, my anecdote is in the first paragraph


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Sources.

What leading fapotologist proposed this theory?


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> Sources.
> 
> What leading fapotologist proposed this theory?


That graph is my main source. Rest of it is just my hypothesis.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12659241


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Coupon said:


> I already tested it, my anecdote is in the first paragraph


You'd need a group of volunteers you can't come to a conclusion based on a single individual experience.

Once the study is completed, further studies would be required, usually under different conditions/using different methods . . in order to get to a more Official conclusion.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

I know everyday isn't good for me. However... until I feel I have a shot that I'll get any, I find it hard to rationalize not just doing it. It's such an easy button for a quick pick me up. It is totally an addiction.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

Alright, so let us get some forum members to test it out!


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

wow pretty interesting... i think i might give it a go


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

Whenever I want to masturbate, I just imagine what my parents would think if they knew I was doing it. That makes me stop.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

So where's the girl's version of this.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my god, stop


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Coupon said:


> That graph is my main source. Rest of it is just my hypothesis.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12659241


Fapotologist indeed.

You should publish when you get in college 5 years from now.


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

So do you schedule your session in every 8 days?


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

dachickmagnet said:


> Oh my god, stop


There might be something to this. I have looked at some PUA stuff out of interest and they have mentioned not masturbating more than once a week.


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why the hell do posts keep appearing about how bad masturbation is? Is the TS some kind of religious moron trying to 'hypothesize' others out of ungodly masturbating? Stop making it such a ****ing big deal. Show me a person jacking himself purple, and I'll show you a person who is not causing any trouble.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Another s*hit* thread by another one of these sillies thinking that masturbation isn't a good thing. It actually is -- just don't touch your unit every hour!


----------



## Ocwhale (Mar 21, 2013)

Will i be super confident if i chop my dick off?


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ocwhale said:


> Will i be super confident if i chop my dick off?


Only if you reattach it every 8 days and repeat.


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

_TS: "I rarely masturbate because I believe it is dirty and unnatural."_

Jesus ****ing Christ, you base your 'theory' on your believe that masturbating is dirty and unnatural? Really? Seriously guys, how can anyone take this thread seriously?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

masturbation cures boredom


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

In theory, most people who post in this thread . . masturbate


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> In theory, most people who post in this thread . . masturbate


Most of them masturbate and never wash their hands.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Nonsensical said:


> Most of them masturbate and never wash their hands.


Or never use a tissue when done. :teeth


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Great.....maybe there may be a crappy movie or fan fic entitled "The Masterbation" with a tag line "you must masterbate in 8 days or you will die a lonely death." :dead

Ah well whatever works for anyone.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

wonder if different results would be found if people lived in an society where masturbation was seen as perfectly normal and encouraged and why is it generally only male masturbation that is considered bad


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

The graph has no units on the x-axis. I know you mean days but you should put them anyway. A graph needs to be meaningful even out of its context. The graph just looks amateur, quickly whipped up in Word or something, bah. Fapology at it's finest indeed.

Plus I like how the OP is 14 years old who claims to have all the answers. How's puberty going for you?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> The graph has no units on the x-axis.


It also stands for serum Testosterone levels . . not Confidence :roll


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

OP Age: 14


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OP Age: 14


Gifted


----------



## highlyhopeful (Apr 4, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OP Age: 14


He probably hit 13, jerked himself into oblivion all day and night, felt awfully guilty, then thought up this little theory..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

highlyhopeful said:


> He probably hit 13, jerked himself into oblivion all day and night, felt awfully guilty, then thought up this little theory..


 :haha


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Challenge accepted


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the most usefull thing I have seen in this site so Far. Thank you for sharing.

I already knew testosterone and confidence were related, I didn't knew about the 8 days stuff, I will do it.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah the les you masturbate I think the better off you are...


----------



## Zeeprogramisto (Apr 30, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OP Age: 14


I'll try to test this theory anyway


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

So I'm only allowed to jerk off 2x a year? Man that is bruuutal.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Epic math skills


----------



## marumaru (May 4, 2013)

So how does this work out for girls, because I find masturbating to be both satisfying and confidence-boosting. Dirty and unnatural? Definitely not.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

marumaru said:


> So how does this work out for girls, because I find masturbating to be both satisfying and confidence-boosting. Dirty and unnatural? Definitely not.


girls is a whole different perspective, you should ask other girls about this


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

marumaru said:


> Dirty and unnatural? Definitely not.


Agreed :b 
He must've been conditioned by some profound religious values :roll


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

highlyhopeful said:


> He probably hit 13, jerked himself into oblivion all day and night, felt awfully guilty, then thought up this little theory..


True... I used to masturbate way too often, until I realized it was stunting my jaw growth.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

marumaru said:


> So how does this work out for girls, because I find masturbating to be both satisfying and confidence-boosting. Dirty and unnatural? Definitely not.


You girls are lucky... i think masturbation could actually help because it increases prolactin, a female sex hormone. But in males, all prolactin does is make you fat and grow breasts.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

But I don't know for sure, so try it and see if it makes you more horny too.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

Confidence/shyness is a mental issue. It will not improve just because you go without masturbation. The only way to increase confidence is to get "out there" and force yourself to be confident.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

Argaryn said:


> Confidence/shyness is a mental issue. It will not improve just because you go without masturbation. The only way to increase confidence is to get "out there" and force yourself to be confident.


No, confidence is also a hormonal issue. Testosterone is the reason why females are on average more shy than males.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Coupon said:


> No, confidence is also a hormonal issue. Testosterone is the reason why females are on average more shy than males.


 Once you actually develop some testosterone, you'll be able to talk from experience rather than quoting random figures.. :|


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Once you actually develop some testosterone, you'll be able to talk from experience rather than quoting random figures.. :|


Who says 14 year olds don't have testosterone? I'm at the most important growing time of my life.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

i CAN talk from experience and i CAN say that 7 days after I masturbate, I am very horny. This is ADOLESCENCE, the definition of adolescence is when the body is flooded by intense hormones.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Coupon said:


> Who says 14 year olds don't have testosterone? I'm at the most important growing time of my life.


 You're just starting to annoy me with your self-proclaimed ideals and over-educated, textbook nonsense.. :roll


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

There are plenty of other reasons why you shouldn't masturbate. Such as it releases prolactin, and prolactin makes you gain belly fat. Or if you are not an atheist, it is most likely a sin in your religion. Or how embarrassing it would be if someone caught you.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

It just seems like everyone is in denial. You love your everyday masturbation sessions so much, you go crazy and rage every time someone dares say "If you stop masturbating every day you will feel better"


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

The research says Serum Testosterone. So I doubt it actually increases the testosterone levels over all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Coupon said:


> It just seems like everyone is in denial. You love your everyday masturbation sessions so much, you go crazy and rage every time someone dares say "If you stop masturbating every day you will feel better"


 I don't masturbate every day :roll
Where are you even getting all this baloney from!? :sus


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

FXiles said:


> The research says Serum Testosterone. So I doubt it actually increases the testosterone levels over all.


Serum testosterone is just as important. It acts as a messenger, your testes are telling your brain to increase the sex drive, and grows your muscles and facial bones.


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

Coupon said:


> True... I used to masturbate way too often, until I realized it was stunting my jaw growth.


You must be incredibly flexible.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Unless refraining from masturbation makes me richer or attractive there's no point in stopping.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

StarDude said:


> Unless refraining from masturbation makes me richer or attractive there's no point in stopping.


 +1


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

I've read this elsewhere too, deprive the body of sex and you will naturally throw caution to the wind and go out looking for fulfillment and females will also notice increased testosterone and be more attracted to the man but I really don't get the correlation. I doubt most guys who have have attracted a female abstained for a week prior. 

I went on a hiking holiday a few years back and for 10 days I was never alone and so didn't knock one out in all that time. The only difference I noticed is that when I got home and finally did, I finished before the girl in the video even got her top off.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

not listening to this unless you are a doctor or some type of masterbatologist OVER the age of 18. Other than that not listening to a 14 yr old. Might try cutting back to once every week though


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't understand how masturbating isn't natural. Other animals do it. Bonobos (closest relative to humans) masturbate and help each other masturbate. (A lovely observation at Twycross Zoo)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I don't understand how masturbating isn't natural. Other animals do it. Bonobos (closest relative to humans) masturbate and help each other masturbate. (*A lovely observation at Twycross Zoo*)


 My turn to use this gif!!


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

OP is aged 14. Seriously? You started masturbating, what, a few months ago, and now you're an expert? Masturbation is not dirty and unnatural, but it's a waste of time when I can have sex with, you know, a real girl... which I manage to often enough that I rarely ever feel the urge to masturbate.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sick of these threads. Maybe refraining from masturbation helps some people, but it makes no damn difference for me. I feel a slight energy boost, and that's it. Women still ignore me, and I don't gain a magic confidence increase.

Why should I feel guilty about doing it?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Coupon said:


> True... I used to masturbate way too often, until I realized it was stunting my jaw growth.





Tensor said:


> You must be incredibly flexible.


Oh. My. God. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

****s sake why do people always think that being able to flirt with women would cure SA? I don't care about flirting with girls, I want to small talk with people without feeling anxious and make people want to be my friend. I havent fapped in 3 days and I don't feel any different, and I'm pretty sure my face is still porky.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

apx24 said:


> ****s sake why do people always think that being able to flirt with women would cure SA? I don't care about flirting with girls, I want to small talk with people without feeling anxious and make people want to be my friend. I havent fapped in 3 days and I don't feel any different, and I'm pretty sure my face is still porky.


 Because *all* that a lot of the guys on here want to do is "get girls" :roll


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Because *all* that a lot of the guys on here want to do is "get girls" :roll


I can understand people's frustrations on here about relationships, but all I want to do is to not to feel anxious in situations with other people.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

apx24 said:


> I can understand people's frustrations on here about relationships, but all I want to do is to not to feel anxious in situations with other people.


It's very frustrating and unsettling as their redundant rhetoric constantly takes away traffic from people that actually have huge problems and need advice from other people.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL

its another ' jacking off is bad , and refraining from it will make you some magically super confident horny girl magnet' thread.

If confidence and bad self perception is the MAIN problem, then jacking off less or stopping for long periods completely is not going to make you suddenly more attractive to other people.
All its going to do is make you super horny and cause you to be distracted.

AND YES, I have previously in the past tried this experiment twice, each time I found no increase in confidence, or attractiveness.


----------



## highlyhopeful (Apr 4, 2013)

This would only be relevant to people who actually have problems talking to girls or people who want more testosterone. What happens though when you actually get a gf are you gonna have sex with her once a week? There are supplements you can take like tribulus to boost your testosterone.


----------



## that guy 18 (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel sorry for you really... your parents religious beliefs probably caused you to see your body as gross and disgusting making you see one of the best gifts from god as wrong.


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> LOL
> 
> its another ' jacking off is bad , and refraining from it will make you some magically super confident horny girl magnet' thread.
> 
> ...


I see you are 27. You finished puberty long ago, more testosterone won't help make you more handsome


----------



## Coupon (May 4, 2013)

that guy 18 said:


> I feel sorry for you really... your parents religious beliefs probably caused you to see your body as gross and disgusting making you see one of the best gifts from god as wrong.


gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


as soon as i read this i knew it was garbage

put it this way god,allah, superman whoever you worship put your hands near your genitals for a reason


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


That's why fetuses masturbate while still in the womb.

Please, by all means, explain to me with whatever it is you do that you think of as science why.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah ****ing right.


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jesus tapdancing Christ. This is a topic started by a 14 year old Muslim who is indoctrinated to view his body as "dirty and unnatural". No wonder he came up with some bull**** 'theory' that people should stop masturbating. Why the hell are some of you guys taking this seriously?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

> I rarely masturbate because I believe it is dirty and unnatural.


This is your problem. There is NOTHING wrong with masturbating. I'm female, I'm an atheist, and I approve this message.

I think god would have bigger things to think about than whether you're choking your dong. If you think god cares about your dick I think you don't have much respect for god. god has better things to worry about if such a thing exists.

you probably feel guilty after sex because the bible tells you to feel that way. the bible also says that eating shrimp is a sin, so you better stop eating shrimp too. the bible says a lot of crazy ****, and you already don't follow all the rules so I say you should let this rule go too for your own sanity. do yourself a favor.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


Then don't masturbate, I'm not religious, so I don't see it as a problem


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First,* I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate*, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


 *HERE WE GO!!!* We've finally got to the core of this whole discussion!
It's* nothing* to do with hormones or confindence levels!
It's merely about* profound religious beliefs* as I _previously_ predicted! :roll

/Thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Coupon said:


> I see you are 27. You finished puberty long ago, more testosterone won't help make you more handsome


I see you are only 14.....you re just starting puberty......even things like drainpipes are sexually arousing to you right now, and therefore I don't think that abstaining from jacking off , at least for now is going to have much effect to be honest.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Right, because never masturbating is the key to gaining confidence.:roll


----------



## that guy 18 (Apr 19, 2013)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


yes, i believe so. it can be seen as gross and cause you to build up sexual frustration or it can be used as a safe tool to keep youre hormones under control. i think god would prefer that over the other means to which people would probably resort to if they were NEVER able to masterbate. if god didnt want you to he would have made it impossible to do it, youre parents are just under a sort of mind control that religion has on people that dictates them on whats ok to do with their OWN body. you should really try to define youre own relationship with god based on youre morals, i used to be the same way as you untill i realised it is completely normal and can be used as a tool to help me better concentrate and stopped feeling guilty about it.


----------



## TheOtherChosenOne (Apr 6, 2013)

So by the same logic, if someone has sex regularly, their testosterone levels will decrease and they'll become less attractive?


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

the only bad thing about too much masturbation is that your penis can get more and more desensitized. So when you actually have sex you will have trouble getting it up and ejaculating without using your hand and looking at porn.


----------



## HM37 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've researched this subject before. The OP is partially right, but not for the reasons stated. There won't be any statistically significant increase in testosterone between days 1-6, and on day 7, the spike won't last long enough to have a significant effect.

That said, I notice that when I abstain I am more driven to go out and meet and talk to girls.


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Masturbation lowers Testosterone is a Myth*

All,

I lost my testes to cancer, and must take testosterone shots every 2 weeks for the rest of my life. Long story short, after talking to 4 endocrinologists at the best hospital in the country, Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, and just from personal experience with sex before and after surgery, masturbation before and after surgery, and after having countless testosterone levels taken...there is NO decrease in testosterone from masturbation.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's just a theory.

Confidence can be something achieved by chronic masturbators. Everyone cleans the pipes. As long as you're not hurting yourself, there is no harm in it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

masturbation reduce your anxiety, when you dont do it all you were thinking is how lame you are for not having a gf and watch other dudes be happy, well **** that


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Lol'd at "my theory"

Buddy why do you think the no fap challenge came to be in the first place?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> Lol'd at "my theory"
> 
> Buddy why do you think the no fap challenge came to be in the first place?


You took the words out of my mouth :lol


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

All,

As I've said, I'm testes free, but I do take testosterone shots every two weeks. In the *** cheek, 1.5cc...switching sides to reduce soreness. It's a pain in the, um, ***, to give the shots, and better ways if you have the money. A testosterone pellet that lasts 6 months can be inserted into abdominal fat, and there are patches and creams. The patches don't work, as they don't produce enough testosterone for me (my level goes to 3 without the shots, when the normal level is between 400 and 1200). The cream is toxic for women, unless you want your wife to have a beard. I'm married, so the shot is cheapest and most efficacious. 

I can go weeks with no interest in sex or masturbating. Sometimes, I can masturbate 5-10 times in one day. Testosterone is a crazy thing.

But you can ejaculate like a sex maniac, and it won't lover T levels. 

I've been on testo for years, as my jewels never worked, and are gone, baby, bone. But I feel compelled to dispel a couple of myths.

1. Ejaculation doesn't lower testosterone. And 2. Men without testes do ejaculate, as much as any man. The testicles add very, very little to the volume of ejaculate. 2. We ejaculate just like other men, but thankfully can't have children. As someone on SSDI for crippling depression and anxiety, I would never, ever want children. 

Libido is what fluctuates like crazy, and it's about as hard to predict as a Red Sox season. When testo peaks a few days after my shot, I may or may not be interested in sex. The psych meds and depression and anxiety may "overcome" the impact of the testosterone, and leave my penis an unused appendage. But at other times, like two days ago, I masturbated 11 times in 36 hours. I guess that shot on Sunday hit the spot. 

I used to be good at sex, could last a long time. I'm 41 now, so I guess I'm just getting old. Throw in the psych meds, hypothyroidism, testicular cancer robbin' me of my two little friends, gynecomastia, and I live a life of low libido are rare sex. With moments of punctuated horniness. 

I'm not just saying this for pity, or to talk about my privates. For those reading this...men, and perhaps women, the impact of psych meds on our sex lives can be a source of great upset. My wife and I take a lot of meds for various health problems. For us, if we're both interested in sex on the same day, it's rare. Perhaps ever 3-6 weeks, or even up to 3 months sex-free. 

I'm married, and when I was dating in the course of my life, and wife my wife now, there is nothing wrong with masturbating to your hearts content. Masturbation is only a problem if you do it so much that it impedes your ability to live your life. Or perhaps chaffing. 

Sex is a wonderful thing. People think of masturbation like it's an ugly thing, it's not. Almost all men do it (less than .5% don't masturbate ever). About 70% of women masturbate, but many women can't have an orgasm unless they masturbate. 

Anyway, engage in all the masturbating you want. There won't be any "desensitization" or physiological damage, but if it makes you more depressed after you climax, talk about it with your therapist. When I was single, masturbating never made me feel bad about not having a man or woman with whom to have sex with in my life, or for not being in a relationship. I've found that it helps with anxiety, and those orgasms certainly do feel good. And if I'm horny, it clears my head and allows me to focus on other things. Or as I said earlier, it gets me off for intercourse a little later..

Meds are the biggest problem to having good sex, without ED or PE or a crushed libido. So that brings this conversation within the purview of this discussion board. 

If psych meds kill your libido, do you find that it causes more anxiety and depression? Or if you have a "normal" libido, do you feel guilt or any other negative feels after you masturbate? If so, what causes them?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> You only masturbate if you like Hitler.


I feel like I should probably get a Swastika tattoo imminently.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Spooning leads to forking.


I hate to think what you're doing with Hitler after the cuddling bit has finished....


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Coupon said:


> gift from god? REALLY? First, I am muslim. And you are not supposed to masturbate, it's an unintended side effect of sexual pleasure.


En nu komt de aap uit de mouw. tsk tsk tsk. Zwak.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

this sounds really logical, but the hard part(pun intended) is abstaining!! I'm onboard the no fap train


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

Just curious...if you want to masturbate, but don't, why don't you?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhh right... I'll be in my room


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

That's bs, moving on.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

My urologist actually told me that not fapping can lead to issues with your prostate. So he officially recommended me to fap at least once a week.


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Masturbation is good*

Masturbation is a jolly good time, as is sex, if one's libido isn't crushed by anxiety and/or depression. Sex is better, but requires at least two to play. Even then, mutual masturbation can be fun. And no correlation between jerking off and anything negative, except in the minds of guilty men and women.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Some of you are awfully mean. The kid presented a theory as to why he thinks masturbating every 8 days is beneficial, and he tried to find a physiological correlation to prove it. Granted, he did not disprove the null hypothesis, but he presented a novel idea nevertheless. This is a social anxiety forum-- people should be more supportive. It occurs to me that some of you didn't even read the OP's post because he is not saying "stop masturbating."

The optimal frequency of masturbation and the psychosomatic effects on social anxiety and human development is a topic that is insufficiently researched. I feel as though what he's trying to research may be more prominent than what meets the eye.


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Masturbation theory*

I hope you don't mean me, I had no intention to be mean to anyone. My experiences with testicular cancer and countless endocrinology appointment gives me good insight into this subject. When I say that his hypothesis is false, again, it's just based on experience and talking with my endo.

It should be said, as I said earlier, that masturbation (more to the point, ejaculation) doesn't decrease testosterone. I've tried depo-testosterone shots (which can have no impact on libido, or it can cause a huge impact on it). I've also tried patches and gel.

But I have a lot of hormonal problems, along with traumatic sexual "encounters" (raped when age 8 by a 19 year old). I was obese, and some men used that against me. Once, at a health club, when I weighed 480lbs at age 27, a man approached me for sex IN THE LOCKER ROOM WHEN I WAS IN THE SHOWER. Told me that food and other addictions is indicative of sexual abuse.

I almost punched him. A digression

But again, I didn't intend to be mean to anyone.

Darren


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

DWDLisle said:


> I hope you don't mean me, I had no intention to be mean to anyone.


No dude, I was not talking about you.



DWDLisle said:


> My experiences with testicular cancer and countless endocrinology appointment gives me good insight into this subject. When I say that his hypothesis is false, again, it's just based on experience and talking with my endo.


So sorry to hear that  I hope the cancer is gone now!



DWDLisle said:


> It should be said, as I said earlier, that masturbation (more to the point, ejaculation) doesn't decrease testosterone. I've tried depo-testosterone shots (which can have no impact on libido, or it can cause a huge impact on it). I've also tried patches and gel.


Androgenic compounds follow a non-monotonic dosage response curve, so small changes could yield a large effect if within the receptor concentration range, or no effect if outside it.



DWDLisle said:


> But I have a lot of hormonal problems, along with traumatic sexual "encounters" (raped when age 8 by a 19 year old). I was obese, and some men used that against me. Once, at a health club, when I weighed 480lbs at age 27, a man approached me for sex IN THE LOCKER ROOM WHEN I WAS IN THE SHOWER. Told me that food and other addictions is indicative of sexual abuse.
> 
> I almost punched him. A digression


Omfg I'm so sorry man  I would have punched the s*** out of him. When I was younger, like 13 or so, I had a problem with my hormonal levels too. I had increased levels of 17B-estradiol in my blood (an estrogen), which led to gynecomastia. Turns out, there was something wrong with me too. I had to get surgery to fix it. Soon after, I fell in love with the gym; I realized that I could change myself through it. Today, girls complement me on my body  Anyhow, I know first-hand just how bad hormonal problems are. Don't take that s*** from anyone.


----------



## DWDLisle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Feeling down? Masturbate. 10 Reasons to Come by Kim Anami*

Feeling down? Depressed? Low energy? Maybe you have a cold coming on? Find yourself irritable and flexing your road rage muscle? Not quite yourself lately? Want to revive your marriage? Finish that proposal you've been working on?

Have an orgasm.

It's free. It's fun. It's healthy. It restores you to your true self. You can carry it around with you wherever you go. Unless, of course, you like an accessory for that sort of thing.

The magic bullet of orgasm is a multi-dimensional panacea that revives and uplifts every part of your life.

Five thousand years ago, in ancient Taoist China, when you went to see your physician, you would receive a prescription based on your condition. Let's say, as a woman, your kidneys were deficient. You'd be given an acupuncture treatment, a pot of herbs to cook up, and you'd be told to go home and have sex three times a day, in reverse cowgirl position, for 30 days. That particular angle (exposing the kidneys) would direct healing sexual chi to the area.

I'm a firm believer in sexual medicine. In fact, I'd call it the miracle cure.

In my work as an intimacy coach, I am always prescribing orgasm therapy. In fact, I suggest making it a daily supplement-with the knowledge of how incredibly healthy and balanced you are making yourself.

Not seduced yet?

Here are 10 reasons to up your orgasm quotient:

1) Orgasm is a powerful stress-reliever. You release loads of oxytocin at climax, which makes you feel sociable, content, safe and relaxed. In fact, oxytocin is the natural antidote to stress hormones in the body. I use it as my pre-public speaking, secret weapon.

2) Orgasms will save your marriage. What is the main difference between your intimate relationship and all of your other relationships? The fact that you are having sex with that person. Sex is the glue. Prioritize it and give it the attention it deserves. It will give back. Multiple times.

3) Anti-aging. People having more sex knock years off their lifespan. Dr. Oz touts a 200 orgasms a year guideline to remove six physiological years off of your life. If I recommend five times that, am I on my way to immortality?

4) You'll unleash your creative genius. Sexual energy is creative energy. Revving it up is a powerful way to summon the muse.

5) It's good for you heart. Three or more orgasms a week reduce your risk of heart attack and stroke by half and lower your risk of heart disease and high blood pressure.

Your emotional heart will benefit too: Sex strengthens your bond with your partner. The oxytocin released at orgasm promotes bonding, deepening your sense of connection with each other.

6) Boosts your immune system. Feel a chill or the tickling of a sore throat? Quick-run and have an orgasm! A Wilkes University study showed that people having sex once or twice a week had a 30% increase in immunoglobulin A, which strengthens immunity.

7) Orgasm recalibrates you. It brings you back to yourself. The French term "la petite mort" or "the little death" alludes to the idea of death and rebirth through sexual climax. We all need a place to come undone. When you have this, you return to your daily life feeling rejuvenated and stronger.

8) Pain relief. When you have a headache, don't avoid sex. Have it. The endorphin release can relieve up to 70% of your pain symptoms. Headaches and menstrual cramps will be greatly reduced.

9) Sexercise. Yes, a vigorous session will burn calories. How much depends on how vigorous. It's like comparing a gentle Hatha class to a rockin' Vinyasa flow. Beyond that, sex and orgasm strengthen little-used internal core muscles that keep you all sorts of supple.

10) Orgasms make you beautiful. From the pheromones you emit, which make you more attractive, to the estrogen produced, making hair shiny and skin smooth, well-sexed people radiate. They give off a certain magnetism, a je ne sais quoi that is the afterglow of good lovin'. It wears you for days afterward.

There are a plethora of reasons why you ought to have more and multiple orgasms. Care to share yours?


----------

